
Valve Makes More Money Per Employee Than Google Or Apple - dirtyaura
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/02/15/valve-makes-more-money-per-employee-than-google-or-apple/
======
joh6nn
longer thread on this here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2221846>

------
testosteles
This is insane. Why aren't they hiring more employees?!?

~~~
dasil003
Also insane: <https://skitch.com/dasil003/rq6tf/hacker-news>

